# anti venom for sale



## Shane D (Feb 22, 2012)

came across this site the other night while browsing the internet

dont know if any of you have seen it before or if it maybe of any use to anyone but for the cheap prices they sell the AV for it might be worth a look, just my thought anyway

King Cobra Antivenin to Neutralize 0.8 mg/ml of Ophiophagus Hannah Snake Venom | BUY VIETNAMESE SNAKE WINE LIQUOR CHINESE MEDECINE


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I wouldn't inject something, bought from a site which has the following on their home page

*Spring is coming, enjoy our hot prices !*
*Snake wine is the world famous Vietnamese rice wine that will impress your friends and family at any party or ceremony. Our Snake wine is the only authentic alcohol with Cobra snake that you can find online. Shipped by Express mail, order now and get your incredible gift within few days.
*​ 


*All our products are sent as gifts to allow worldwide shipping without import tax*

*Cobra Snake Wine Rice Liquor and Scorpion Whiskey Shop, but also Red Cross Snake Antivenom*


----------



## Shane D (Feb 22, 2012)

I no expert on the whole AV but just thought the site might be of some interest to someone on here etc


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Can forsee the dangers involved here!!! A BIG BEWARE etc... Untrained medics and the uninformed etc Shelf life and specifics/locale aside... 

With regards to the overpriced alcohol: - certainly has a different _slant _ on getting a kick from a drink! That's all it is too - no beneficial quality associated with such gimmicks. The venom and any other toxin effused into the alcohol for ingestion are totally different from the venoms in their natural state etc. What would customs say about this import? Is it legal to import? Hope not.:bash:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

A license is required to import antivenom (and other prescription only medications) so you cannot legally buy this stuff and bring it to the UK. It would also be foolish to purchase this kind of medication from an unaccredited website (although from the photos it does look like genuine Thai Red Cross serum) if you have any intention of ever using it. There really isn't much point in holding your own antivenom in the UK (if you live in Ireland however this may be worth looking in to). Antivenom is dangerous stuff and cannot be used like it is on films. You need a clinician to administer in a hospital setting. A doctor is likely to be dubious about you bringing in your own anti-serum of unknown origin.

David.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Snakebites*

Had a little surf and came across this other forum called  which is based in the US I think. Here is a link - some very interesting and lengthy discussions - both from Doctors and those that have either been bitten or have treated snake bite victims etc. The posts are somewhat long winded but are intriguing. Check out the following link to have a read for yourselves. 

Can you buy antivenin? - Survivalist Forum

Intersesting points from : *texasok63 *on page 1 = post number #4. Also,* O**utbackDoc *on page 2 = post number #28. Also *Dragunov* on page 3 =post number #56

http://www.survivalistboards.com/member.php?u=665
and also http://www.survivalistboards.com/member.php?u=46431


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Antivenom*

Well, for those adamant stalwarts I think this may appeal. Certainly seems a tad more above board than some of the others ( and especially the one mentioned in the above post selling 'snake-alcohol' = that's just plain cruelty etc).

ABOUT AND CONDITIONS OF USE OF SNAKE-ANTIVENIN.COM OFFICIAL RED CROSS ANTIVENOM ONLINE STORE | INFORMATION SNAKE ANTIVENOM SHOP BY RED CROSS


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Well, for those adamant stalwarts I think this may appeal. Certainly seems a tad more above board than some of the others ( and especially the one mentioned in the above post selling 'snake-alcohol' = that's just plain cruelty etc).
> 
> ABOUT AND CONDITIONS OF USE OF SNAKE-ANTIVENIN.COM OFFICIAL RED CROSS ANTIVENOM ONLINE STORE | INFORMATION SNAKE ANTIVENOM SHOP BY RED CROSS
> 
> ...


Modified Twining's tea boxes - have they never heard of copyright.... ;-)


----------

